# PC schaltet wegen hitze ab, Temperaturen OK



## MoronicBum (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

immer wenn die Umgebungstemperatur etwas höher ist, bzw. ich stärker geheizt habe, dann schaltet sich mein PC unter Vollast ab. Wenn die Raumtemperatur um 20°C oder kälter ist, ist dies nicht der Fall

Ich habe folgendes System:

evga geforce 8800gtx  
evga 680i mainboard
E6600 conroe

Im Gehäuse befinden sich mittlerweile 5 Lüfter, wovon 2x 80er hinten die Luft heraussaugen und im Seitenteil ein 120mm Lüfter die Luft reinbläst. So empfiehlt Chieftech die Kühlung im hinteren Gehäuseteil, da der vordere Teil durch die HDD Halterungen abgetrennt ist. Auf dem Mainboard ist der beigelegte NB Lüfter installiert. Zudem habe ich einen weiteren 80mm Lüfter zum Kühlen der Festplatten installiert.

Laut Everest erreiche ich unter Vollast (Crysis) folgende Temperaturen, wobei sich der PC abschaltet:

Motherboard: 35°C
CPU: 37°C
1. Kern: 42°C
2. Kern: 42°C
GPU: 75°C
GPU Umgebung: 63°C
GPU Speicher: 75°C
HDD1: 29°C
HDD2: 32°C

Ich denke, dass diese Temperaturen sich noch im Rahmen halten. Jedoch vermisse ich bei Everest die MCP Temperatur, die mir im Bios nach einem Neustart nach Leerlaufbetrieb mit 45°C angezeigt wird. 
Zudem ist direkt hinter der Graka auf dem Mainboard ein Chip, der mittels einer Heatpipe mit der NB verbunden ist. Dieser erscheint mir immer sehr warm.

Ich bin mittlerweile mit meinem Latein am ende und habe keine Lust, immer wenn ich zocken will, im kalten zu hocken. 

Würde mich über jegliche tips freuen!

Gruß!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2007)

bietet der boardhersteller kein tool an? ansonsten: köntest du evtl.im BIOS einen schwellenwert umstellen, damit er nicht so früh abschaltet.


----------



## MoronicBum (3. Dezember 2007)

Vom Boardhersteller direkt gibt es kein Tool. Von Nvidia gibts es das Programm Monitor View, allerdings werden hier nur die CPU, GPU und System Temperatur angezeigt.

Im Bios kann ich diesbezüglich leider keine Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## malteharms3 (3. Dezember 2007)

Wenn im BIOS nicht ein besonders niedriger Wert eingestellt ist, was von Werka us eigentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte, ist entweder die Abschaltung defekt, wenn es wirklich daran liegt, oder die gemessenen Temperaturen sind nicht korrekt.

Passiert das denn nur bei Crysis? Wenn ja, kann es ja auch an was anderem liegen.

Ansonsten miss doch nochmal mit anderen Tools, wie CoreTemp oder Speedfan!


----------



## Snake74147 (3. Dezember 2007)

malteharms3 am 03.12.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn im BIOS nicht ein besonders niedriger Wert eingestellt ist, was von Werka us eigentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte, ist entweder die Abschaltung defekt, wenn es wirklich daran liegt, oder die gemessenen Temperaturen sind nicht korrekt.
> 
> Passiert das denn nur bei Crysis? Wenn ja, kann es ja auch an was anderem liegen.
> 
> Ansonsten miss doch nochmal mit anderen Tools, wie CoreTemp oder Speedfan!



Die cpu temperatur ist verdächig niedrig für Crysis.
die GPU temp ist hingegen normal wenn du ordentlich zockst.
Everest ist eigentlich sehr zuverlässig und arbeitet nicht wie speedfan wie es gerade will.
Würde die Temps daher mal auschliessen, auch wenn die cpu temp niedrig ist.


----------



## MoronicBum (3. Dezember 2007)

Das abschalten erfolgt immer unter Vollast, also nicht nur bei Crysis. Habe das schon ausführlich getestet. Die CPU temp ist niedrig, da ich einen sehr großen Scythe Kühler installiert habe.

Wenn das Problem auftritt und ich den PC direkt neu starten will, dann geht er sofort wieder aus. Er lässt sich nur starten, wenn er etwas abgekühlt ist.
Wenn ich unter gleichen Bedingungen das Seitenteil öffne und einen Zimmerventilator auf das Innenleben richte, schaltet der PC nicht ab.

Coretemp kann ich leider nicht starten, da bekomme ich einen BSOD. Speedfan zeigt mir die gleichen Temperaturen wie Everest an, nur die System Temp liegt hier bei -65°C.

Mich würde brennend interessieren, wie man diese Einschalttemperaturen einstellen kann.


----------



## der-jo (3. Dezember 2007)

du meinst sicher die ausschalttemperaturen... die findest du im bios unter "Health Properties" oder so ähnlich.. 

warum coretemp bei dir net geht weiß ich grad net, mal ne andere version getestet? 

haste das MB übertaktet? der 680i wird immer sehr heiß...

bei mir hat es geholfen die Graka, welche immer heiße Luft auf meine Northbridge geblasen hat (das ist das ding wo die Heatpipe dran ist) einfach auf den zweiten PCIe x16 zu stecken...schon war die Temperatur des chipsatzes unter last 10°C niedriger und er hat höhere taktungen mitgemacht.

nebenbei würd ich mal mit PRime 95 testen ob es net doch vllt der Proz ist...
wobei das bei nem Scythe Lüfter eigentlich net sein kann...

Wärmeleitpaste drauf? und auch net zuviel? sonst wirkt das der Kühlung entgegen.


----------



## MoronicBum (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe im Bios diesbezüglich nur den Menüpunkt System Monitor. Da bekomme ich die aktuellen Temperaturen und Spannungen angezeigt, aber verändern kann man da nichts. 
Mit dem Tool TAT komme ich bei beiden Kernen auf 50°C, ohne abschalten. 

Hatte das Board übertaktet, jedoch tritt das Problem auch im Standarttakt auf.

Klaro hab ich Wärmeleitpaste benutzt, sicherlich auch nicht zu viel. Ich hab den Kühler 3x installiert ohne nennenswerte Temperaturunterschiede. 

Die Idee mit dem 2. PCIe ist verdammt gut, denn die Graka ist direkt über der heatpipe und heizt die NB bestimmt arg auf. Werde ich mal testen! Hatte nur mal irgendwo gelesen, dass das nicht geht...


----------



## EmmasPapa (3. Dezember 2007)

Bei nutzung einer Karte auf einem SLI Board musst Du vermutlich immer einen bestimmten Slot nutzen. Ich würde im Bios die Temperatur für den Shutdown mal auf 60-65 Grad setzen. Das ist kein Problem und bei den ausgelesenen Temperaturen kannst Du Dir nie sicher sein das die so auch stimmen.


----------



## MoronicBum (3. Dezember 2007)

EmmasPapa am 03.12.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei nutzung einer Karte auf einem SLI Board musst Du vermutlich immer einen bestimmten Slot nutzen. Ich würde im Bios die Temperatur für den Shutdown mal auf 60-65 Grad setzen. Das ist kein Problem und bei den ausgelesenen Temperaturen kannst Du Dir nie sicher sein das die so auch stimmen.



Die Graka läuft auch auf dem unteren Slot einwandfrei, allerdings ändert das nichts an der Problematik. Die Temperatur für den shut down kann ich NICHT einstellen. Das ist in dem bios NICHT MÖGLICH! 

Hab jetzt den technischen Support kontaktiert und falls der mir nicht helfen kann werde ich mir ein anderes MB besorgen und diesen EVGA rotz auf den müll werfen... Man, bin langsam auf 180, sorry!


----------



## EmmasPapa (3. Dezember 2007)

MoronicBum am 03.12.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Temperatur für den shut down kann ich NICHT einstellen. Das ist in dem bios NICHT MÖGLICH!



Hmm, selbst bei meinem 650i geht das :-o


----------



## MoronicBum (3. Dezember 2007)

EmmasPapa am 03.12.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, selbst bei meinem 650i geht das :-o



Ja, wahrscheinlich ist es nicht von EVGA


----------



## Snake74147 (3. Dezember 2007)

MoronicBum am 03.12.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 03.12.2007 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das geht zu 100% - du musst nur im oben genannten Menü von dir auf Manuell oder so schalten dann geht es.
Das konnte bzw. kann mein altes NForce 2 ultra sogar.
Mach am besten screeens dann kann ich dir mehr helfen wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## der-jo (3. Dezember 2007)

MoronicBum am 03.12.2007 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe im Bios diesbezüglich nur den Menüpunkt System Monitor. Da bekomme ich die aktuellen Temperaturen und Spannungen angezeigt, aber verändern kann man da nichts.
> Mit dem Tool TAT komme ich bei beiden Kernen auf 50°C, ohne abschalten.
> 
> Hatte das Board übertaktet, jedoch tritt das Problem auch im Standarttakt auf.
> ...



doch, es geht.musst eben nur gucken ob der zweite PCIe auch intern mit 16 LAnes angebunden ist, musste mal googeln.
ansonsten einfach mal ausprobieren, selbst wenn er nur mit 8 oder 4 LAnes angebunden wäre würdest du wenn du net grad ne 8800Ultra hast nur 5% Leistung verlieren...

Also:

3dMark05 drauf, Benchen, werte per screenshot speichern.
Graka in 2ten Slot, Benchen und gucken ob irgendwas nennenswert anders ist.

hab zwar ein Crossfire Board eines Premium Herstellers,aber auch ne EVGA platine sollte ne vollwertige SLI unterstützung haben...aber wie gesagt, einfach mal googeln... 
wenn da steht PCIe x16 @ 16 lanes oder so ähnlich haste gewonnen, aber auch ne 8 wäre kein Beinbruch...

denke damit wäre dann auch das Hitzproble behoben.


----------



## MoronicBum (3. Dezember 2007)

Die Graka läuft ohne Probleme im unteren Slot. Allerdings schaltet der Rechner immer noch ab. Hat also leider nichts gebracht... Werde das Board wohl einschicken müssen.


----------



## der-jo (4. Dezember 2007)

dann lag es wohl nicht an den northbridge temps...dannn einfach mal einschicken...


----------



## MoronicBum (4. Dezember 2007)

der-jo am 04.12.2007 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> dann lag es wohl nicht an den northbridge temps...dannn einfach mal einschicken...



Board wird eingeschickt... thx für eure Hilfe!! Bin gespannt, ob der Fehler mit neuem Board weg ist... Werde berichten.


----------



## MoronicBum (12. Dezember 2007)

So, habe mittlerweile ein neues Board bekommen. Aber leider habe ich das gleiche Problem immer noch. Am MB wird es wohl nicht liegen


----------



## MoronicBum (2. Januar 2008)

Habe das Problem immer noch nicht im Griff. Könnte es evtl am Netzteil liegen? Wenn sich der PC ausschaltet und man ihn direkt wieder einschalten will, dann laufen die Lüfter für ein paar sekunden an, power und hdd lämpchen leuchten durchgehend.

Normalerweise kann das Netzteil ja eigentlich nicht "entscheiden" ob der Rechner hoch fährt oder nicht. In der zeit in der er anläuft und sich wieder abschaltet würde man normalerweise mindestens den POST piepton hören und sehr wahrscheinlich auch schon ein bild haben. Kann man das Netzteil also demzufolge ausschließen?


----------



## Candyman121 (2. Januar 2008)

MoronicBum am 02.01.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Problem immer noch nicht im Griff. Könnte es evtl am Netzteil liegen? Wenn sich der PC ausschaltet und man ihn direkt wieder einschalten will, dann laufen die Lüfter für ein paar sekunden an, power und hdd lämpchen leuchten durchgehend.
> 
> Normalerweise kann das Netzteil ja eigentlich nicht "entscheiden" ob der Rechner hoch fährt oder nicht. In der zeit in der er anläuft und sich wieder abschaltet würde man normalerweise mindestens den POST piepton hören und sehr wahrscheinlich auch schon ein bild haben. Kann man das Netzteil also demzufolge ausschließen?



Was hast du für ein NT?


----------



## MoronicBum (2. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 02.01.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du für ein NT?



Das NT ist ein Zalman ZM600-HP mit 600W leistung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2008)

MoronicBum am 02.01.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Problem immer noch nicht im Griff. Könnte es evtl am Netzteil liegen?




mag ein bißchen spät kommen, aber:
ja.

ausschalten ohne vorwarnung und ohne bildfehler -> strom fällt aus -> netzteil
ausschalten bei ungenügender kühlung, obwohl alle überwachbaren komponenten im grünen bereich liegen -> nicht überwachte komponente überhitzt -> netzteil
rechner lässt sich erst nach langer abkühlphase wieder nutzen -> komponente mit großer wärmekapazität überhitzt -> netzteil


----------



## MoronicBum (2. Januar 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 02.01.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> mag ein bißchen spät kommen, aber:
> ja.
> 
> ausschalten ohne vorwarnung und ohne bildfehler -> strom fällt aus -> netzteil
> ...




Hey, kommt auf keinen fall zu spät! Hört sich auch alles sehr plausibel an. Ist es denn tatsächlich möglich, dass das Netzteil anspringt und der PC dabei nicht hochfährt? Die Powerleuchte vom Mainboard leuchtet ja immerhin...

Werde es auf jeden fall mal mit einem anderen Netzteil ausprobieren!

EDIT: 600W dürften doch eigentlich für mein System reichen. Falls es am NT liegen sollte, dann wird es wohl defekt sein?! Ansonsten würde ich mich mal nach einem Stärkeren NT umgucken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2008)

MoronicBum am 02.01.2008 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, kommt auf keinen fall zu spät! Hört sich auch alles sehr plausibel an. Ist es denn tatsächlich möglich, dass das Netzteil anspringt und der PC dabei nicht hochfährt? Die Powerleuchte vom Mainboard leuchtet ja immerhin...



normalerweise sollte es so laufen:
netzteil überhitzt -> schaltet sich ab.
bis du den einschalter bedient, kühlt es minimal ab.
du schaltest ein, alle bauteile einschließlich lüfter bekommen strom -> lüfter drehen sich.
netzteil überhitzt in kürzester zeit wieder, notabschaltung reagiert (kann sein, dass die auch n paar sekunden braucht) -> strom wieder weg.
durchaus denkbar, dass das abschalten dabei nicht als radikalschlag netzseitig erfolgt, sondern einfach ein "ausschalt" signal vom bord simuliert wird. (ansonsten müsste die schutzschaltung ja entweder eine eigene stromversorgung haben oder es müsste der gesamte strom durch, der vom netzteil verbraucht wird)
in dem fall würde die die standby spannung weiterhin zur verfügung gestellt und leuchten aufm mainbord würden leuchten.



> EDIT: 600W dürften doch eigentlich für mein System reichen. Falls es am NT liegen sollte, dann wird es wohl defekt sein?! Ansonsten würde ich mich mal nach einem Stärkeren NT umgucken.



mir ist kein heimanwender pc system bekannt, dass 600w verbraucht. das fallen der 500w grenze könnte mit skulltrail kommen.


----------



## MoronicBum (7. Januar 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 04.01.2008 01:22 schrieb:
			
		

> normalerweise sollte es so laufen...



Neues NT ist eingebaut (diesmal ein seasonic mit 2 lüftern) und bis jetzt sieht es sehr gut aus... Vielen Dank für die genaue Erklärung! 
Scheint wirklich das Problem gewesen zu sein. Wird sich wohl allerdings erst herausstellen, wenn ich den Rechner mal ein paar Stunden brummen lasse.


----------

